# Good Morning



## Adi (Jan 15, 2008)

My name is Alan, I live in California, and I'm an amateur writer. A poor writer perhaps, but I'm ardent about my mediocrity. I'm 20 years old and... err, well I don't know what else to say. Hmm...

Either way, hello and good morning!


----------



## Baron (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Alan and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello to you, Alan, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey there Alan and welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## alanmt (Jan 16, 2008)

alan,

welcome to wf! have fun!

alan


----------

